# Remove front grill brand: '03 Spec-V



## SpeedDemon (Sep 28, 2002)

Hi,

I just purchased a '03 Spec-V. I have searched for an answer to this simple question but cannot find it.

What is the easiest way to remove the front Nissan branding from the grill under the hood, without damaging anything inadvertently?

Thanks - and my nickname is hockey-related. I just use it for all forums I register in. I'm not a speedy car guy


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

a pair of pliers and a thin tipped flat blade screw driver works well. 


just snap off the three tabs that are folded/melted over the back side of the grill. and its off and then spend about 24 bucks on the large rear deck-lid SE-R emblem and a thing of clear rtv and glue it on the grill. looks alot better than the huge nissan badge. same thing with the one on the deck lid and sentra lettering they just peel off. well it takes a little work since the letters are held with 3M adhesive. peel them off slowly (hair driers work well for this) then use rubbing alcohol on any bit that might be stuck to the paint and when your done put a little wax on these spots and yer done. the only badging on mine is the SE-R lettering. looks alot better and you would be surprised how many people dont know what kind of car it is w/o the nissan emblems on it... 
like its that hard to tell right


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

do you have any pix of your car without the emblems?


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)




----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Do U mind giving sum details on your purchase of the 03 Spec (price,specs, etc...) My boy is in the market for one...


----------



## SpeedDemon (Sep 28, 2002)

As for me, I bought an Aztec Red Spec-V with all options packages, in cabin microfilter and floor mats. I didn't want the audio package since I'll be upgrading aftermarket, but in order to get the sunroof and fold down rear seat, you have no choice but to get it. However, it sounds pretty nice for the time being anyways (Rockford Fosgate powered, 8" sub, 2 tweeter/mid components in front, two integrated tweet/mid on rear deck). I live in PA, and paid $18299 + tax and tags, so all in all about $19,500. I waited until the end of the month (Sept) and purchased 2 days before October on a rainy night, so that might have helped. KBB listed invoice as $18,099 on the car; dealer told me they are $18,599 invoice. It just happened that the price I decided on was halfway in between, so I'm happy. I budgeted myself for up to $25,000, so anything less was golden.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2002)

hey kid how much did you pay for the carbon fiber hood?


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

they run about 500 bucks


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

nice, wut springs do you have??? and what are your future plans??


----------



## 2k3Spec-V (Sep 24, 2002)

That Liquid Silver Spec-V is SWEET, i just got my Molten Silver Spec-V a month ago, in a couple of weeks im picking up a H.I.D kit, and then im gonna have to lower it, any suggestions on what i should use??


----------



## johnp69 (Feb 22, 2003)

whats rtv?????


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

It stands for:"Room Temperature Vulcanizing".It's used primarily as a gasket sealant or replacement.(It's mostly used incorrectly and becomes a gasket leaker!)It's available in red,black,clear and blue.


----------

